# Call of Duty 3 Multiplayer on Wii?



## wim_mulder (Jun 24, 2005)

A lot of websites say that Call of Duty 3 on the Wii doesn't have multiplayer capabilities. But I can't seem to find that info on the website for call of duty 3.







Here is doesn't show that the Wii doesn't have multiplayer. So does anyone know if it really does or doesn't? If it does there is like a 90% chance of me getting the Wii if not, well then just like 10%.


----------



## vhab (Jun 9, 2005)

It doesn't have multiplayer, 100% confirmed.
But other games on the Wii like Twilight Princess are way better than CoD3. I would wait until the Wii online service picks up, along with games compatibility with it.


----------

